# frame repair?



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I am in NoVA, just across the mountain from Purcellville, Round Hill etc...

I would like to have the terrible horizontal dropouts cut off of my frame and have them replaced with traditional vertical dropouts with braze-ons for a rack and fender. Is there anyone within a couple hour drive that could do this for me or is it best to ship the bike off to Bilenky or someone equivalent?

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Can't think of the guy right now, but there's someone who advertises on craigslist every once in a while. I can't vouch for the quality as I haven't heard any feedback, but he's out there somewhere.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Talk to Conte's? Maybe they would know? I'm fuzzy about the area. I haven't lived in VB/NoVA for... three or four years...


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

StageHand said:


> Can't think of the guy right now, but there's someone who advertises on craigslist every once in a while. I can't vouch for the quality as I haven't heard any feedback, but he's out there somewhere.


here's his latest ad:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bik/878098845.html


----------

